

Announcing Cloud Sandbox SSD VMs. 2GB of RAM, 3.7GHz Starting at $2.50/month - vcasse_at_ovh
https://twitter.com/runabove/status/523136837142196224

======
nicolaslm
Here is a small bench:

admin@test:~$ sysbench --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=2000 run sysbench 0.4.12:
multi-threaded system evaluation benchmark

Running the test with following options: Number of threads: 1

Doing CPU performance benchmark

Threads started! Done.

Maximum prime number checked in CPU test: 2000

Test execution summary: total time: 0.9451s total number of events: 10000
total time taken by event execution: 0.9437 per-request statistics: min:
0.09ms avg: 0.09ms max: 0.14ms approx. 95 percentile: 0.09ms

Threads fairness: events (avg/stddev): 10000.0000/0.00 execution time
(avg/stddev): 0.9437/0.00

